# Tylos



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

*Rabbit snails*

Anyone keeping Tylomelania sp snails?

I've dedicated a large amount of my time I have for the hobby to keep these guys 
Beautiful snails that are extremely active

Here are some pictures of some babies I recently collected out of the main aquarium I keep the adults in

Please feel free to share what you have


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Do these breed like ramshorns? Are they prolific? Very cool snail. Id love to get my hands on some.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Kimchi24 said:


> Do these breed like ramshorns? Are they prolific? Very cool snail. Id love to get my hands on some.


Hey

No these guys are nothing like ramhorns. Ramhorns infest my canisters lol but people like the blue colour so I keep them around

Tylos might throw 1 baby every month or so. They are dioecious so you need a group to be able to get lucky enough to have a male and female. They're also sexually monomorphic.

I've become obsessed especially since I've been getting some real oddball babies

Bonus is they're amazing scavengers and like to burrow


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Any plans to sell any of the babies?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Hey
> 
> No there guys are nothing like ramhorns. Ramhorns infest my canisters lol but people like the blue colour so I keep them around
> 
> ...


Sorry that I dont have anything to add. just curious as I have never kept anything more difficult than MTs and ramshorns as far as snails go. What kind of water do these guys need?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem 
I'm happy to answer questions 

High ph 8.2 

I also dose the aquarium with calcium chloride every other day or heavily after a water change. I try to keep the water very clean because they can be very sensitive to poor conditions 

Only thing I hate is most are wild caught. Majority of the time the adults have some beat up shells 

Definitely the coolest snails I currently have 

I'm always searching for new types to buy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> Any plans to sell any of the babies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Eventually yes

I'm first waiting until I have my home bred ones producing for me


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool looking snails..



Jackson said:


> Anyone keeping Tylomelania sp snails?
> 
> I've dedicated a large amount of my time I have for the hobby to keep these guys
> Beautiful snails that are extremely active
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

razoredge said:


> Very cool looking snails..


Thanks

.......

Some more


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Hey Jackson I have 3 types of tylos (orange, yellow, black or spotted ones).

Mine dont seem to be to active. Just sit there half way out of there shell. I keep them with a school of serpae tetra and some flying foxes. Can you think of anything as to why they won't move around so much?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

k1ng said:


> Hey Jackson I have 3 types of tylos (orange, yellow, black or spotted ones).
> 
> Mine dont seem to be to active. Just sit there half way out of there shell. I keep them with a school of serpae tetra and some flying foxes. Can you think of anything as to why they won't move around so much?


That type of behaviour usually has to do with poor water quality or possibly low temp.

I keep mine around 86-90f


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

*nice*

they look so cool, would love to have some. you selling them or know any LFS selling them ?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

flyingmomo said:


> they look so cool, would love to have some. you selling them or know any LFS selling them ?


Shrimpfever has a decent selection usually


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

How often do yours produce and do you find that the different variations produce at different rates?

What are you feeding them?

Mine are doing much better now that Ive removed the fish and a large water change. Im still having problems with by black (maybe spotted) rabbits.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I keep Yellows with my African cichlid tank. I've never had them reproduce, but I only have three. I bought them from menagerie. They said they were locally bred. Thought you might be interested to hear that there's at least one other person successfully breeding them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

k1ng said:


> How often do yours produce and do you find that the different variations produce at different rates?
> 
> What are you feeding them?
> 
> Mine are doing much better now that Ive removed the fish and a large water change. Im still having problems with by black (maybe spotted) rabbits.


All the back bodied types I've kept don't reproduce as fast as the orange and yellow 
They're also very sensitive when compared to them as well.

I feed them carrots, algae wafers, homemade snail food


----------

